# First swarm april 5, 2014 with breeder queen



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

Caught this swarm 15 days ago. Put them in a 6 frame nuc and came home, tried to put frames in but no room so i put them in a 10 frame. Took a frame of bees and put a queen cell on it and into a 3 frame nuc. She has not hatched yet. Opened them today and was amazed. 3 frames of wall to wall brood with just a few capped 2 more frames partially filled with brood, in 15 days! Anyone in Inman SC lose a breeder queen?


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

She's mine. Ill send you a cage and you can ship her back to Texas where she belongs


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Swarms travel north and south not east and west. Txbeek is mistaken she's mine. 
When I allow a hive to swarm it's with the hope that it can brighten someone's day.
It seems to have worked, keep her and enjoy. Her name is Amber!


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

Amber will soon have daughters for sale. She has laid around 25000 eggs in 15 days. That is around 2000 a day. It does not get much better than that!


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

00


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

No danger of that happening anytime soon, I lived in Charlotte for a bit. I recall SC as the hottest place I've ever been!


----------



## scbeeman (Apr 9, 2014)

How you know its a breeder queen.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

SCBeeman, I think his assumption is that a queen that good must be a breeder. It has the kind of genetics you would want to replicate (great laying pattern). I wonder if her daughters would last a winter up here?


----------



## scbeeman (Apr 9, 2014)

It takes years of experience to even know what to look for in a breeder queen and I don't think he knows what to look for. He needs to work with a commercial beekeeper to know the gentic of a queen.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Pretty sure this was just pride in his new found treasure. I doubt that he seriously thinks that this is a breeder.


----------



## ForrestB (May 26, 2013)

scbeeman said:


> It takes years of experience to even know what to look for in a breeder queen and I don't think he knows what to look for. He needs to work with a commercial beekeeper to know the gentic of a queen.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

LOL!!!

I'm saving that image!


----------

